# Circuit RTF vs M.Toulouse Genesis



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I've heard bad things about the quality of the Circuits. With the Toulouses, it seems like it's either hit or miss based on personal preferance. I've sat in a few, and the leather is butter-soft.

Look into the older Collegiates. I have an older event saddle made by them, and I could definitely do dressage in it if need be.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd go with MT. One of the problems with Circuits - they are harder to re-sell.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i hadn't heard that the Circuit saddles had "upgraded" to the adjustable gullets. interesting... 

i've heard much better things about MT in general than i have about Circuits in general.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

My hope is that I won't have to resell a changeable gullet saddle. Honestly I don't want to part with my stubben even though I know the day is here. =( 

I do love the MT but my check book has gone into hiding just looking at it. In two weeks I'm headed to Hunt Valley Dover store to see the Circuit... see if it's a decent make. If it's all they make it out to be, I may have to take it home on a trial. If it's cheap quality like the Bates.. well I guess I'll just do dressage this year unless I can borrow my friend's MT.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

where did/do you find the info on the changeable gullets from circuit? i don't see it on their website... perhaps i'm blind (you never know!).


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I didn't see it on their site. It was featured in my latest Dover catalog. I called down to Hunt Valley (the only store I know how to get to... lol) and peppered the sales rep with questions. She explained to me it is very similar in concept to MT's key system (there is a key) and that it is just as adjustable. As long as they don't object, I am going to take pictures and everything.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

why do you want an adjustable gullet ?


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Mostly because Primo changes in body shape as our riding progresses.... and when he gets a break over the winter. Currently my MW saddle pinches his shoulders, but the wides I have borrowed are too wide and rest on his high whithers. I'd prefer a system that I can change to fit him as he changes. The straighter cut to a dressage saddle does not impede on his shoulders, but the forward cut to a AP or jumping saddle (even worse) does put pressure on his shoulders, especially coming off a fence. I'd go treeless if they where anywhere near my price range. 

Second but less important reason... I ride several other horses. It would be nice to ride in my tack, not their owners' tack. I often suspect ill fitting tack as half the reason I'm riding them in the first place.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i would just keep in mind that gullet changing saddles are not a miracle fix. also, as you widen them there is generally less wither clearance. i have also heard [i would never use one personally so i dont know from personal experience] that they can pinch the shoulders more on landing from a jump. just my 2cents


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i look forward to your thoughts when you get to see/sit in one in person. i hope you get the chance to take (and post!) lots of pics.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I own a Toulouse, although I was very impressed with the looks of the new Circuits.
I haven't seen them in person though.

My Toulouse fits my broad backed Paint very well, and the Genesis is VERY easy to work with.
I feel the Toulouse is probably the easiest to sell, higher quality, longer lasting option, although like I said, I do like the new Circuits, and probably would buy one.

Just keep in mind though, adjustable gullets only work if the bar angle is already correct for your horse. You can adjust the width in or out, but the angles might still not lay correctly on his back.


----------

